# Guitar Cases



## z0z0

Any thoughts on good guitar cases for a Les Paul style guitar?

What is better? The hard plastic or are there fiber glass ones?

I would prefer a strong slim case rather a bulky one.

Thanks


----------



## Mooh

Calton, Reunion Blues, Ameritage, SKB, TKL, Levys, Gator, and manufacturer's provided cases...

I like shaped arch-topped acoustic cases, and fitted electric cases, with gigbags when needed. Flat rectangular cases are okay for Fender style solidbodies, and you can fit a lot of extra stuff in them, but I don't think they protect that well if they're stacked or squeezed.

Peace, Mooh.


----------



## krall

Mine is guitar shaped (Gibson SG)..I like it.


----------



## hollowbody

I've got a couple guitar shaped cases, one for my Dot and a plastic moulded Strat/Tele case. I've also got a teardrop shape case and a rectangular one.

Like Mooh said, the rectangular ones hold more stuff (strings, capos, batteries, etc.) but I always feel like my Strat bumps around when it's in there. The guitar shaped ones definitely prevent your guitars from jiggling around, so they might be "safer."

I've never owned a high-tech case, just the basic cases you buy for $70-ish new, so I can't speak to whether the uber-cases actually do their job better, but I've never had a guitar suffer damage with the cases I have.


----------



## keeperofthegood

:rockon2: any case prevents your guitar from becoming relic'd

kqoct and I has no case.

I do have a gig bag, but I find I get more dings with that than not using it. I 'think' I am less cautious because I 'think' I am more protected than I really am, so ding it more LOL. I have been looking though at the rectangular cases, not sure yet either. It will be interesting to read what peoples experiences have been overall.


----------



## Mooh

For many years I oversaw the instrument lockup at a folk festival. Cases varied from dirt-cheap-and-useless-cardboard-crap to high-end-deluxe-life-of-your-first-born-safecrackerproof. By every account the former was a bad bad decision and the latter was the best. In between there are lots of worthwhile choices, depending on the intended use and abuse. Not only do the Calton and other high end cases last longer, take more rough use, instill more confidence, work better, break less often, they look better in your roadie's hands.

Peace, Mooh.


----------



## Milkman

I prefer retangular STACKABLE cases, regardless of the brand or style of the instrument.

If all you have to worry about is your own gear I suppose it doesn't matter much, but oddball shaped cases (arch topped et cetera) are a nuisance when you're loading a truck or trailer.

Just my opinion of course.


----------



## Mooh

Milkman said:


> I prefer retangular STACKABLE cases, regardless of the brand or style of the instrument.
> 
> If all you have to worry about is your own gear I suppose it doesn't matter much, but oddball shaped cases (arch topped et cetera) are a nuisance when you're loading a truck or trailer.
> 
> Just my opinion of course.


I never trust acoustic instruments to flat cases, but electrics are okay. Then again, all _ have to worry about is my own gear.

Peace, Mooh._


----------



## dwagar

probably the best case for a Les Paul is the old Protector 1 plastic case, the chainsaw case, the one with the red lining. Yeah, they are kinda ugly. But they are build like a tank. Burst owners use these things.


----------



## zontar

dwagar said:


> probably the best case for a Les Paul is the old Protector 1 plastic case, the chainsaw case, the one with the red lining. Yeah, they are kinda ugly. But they are build like a tank. Burst owners use these things.


The placing of the handle on those cases also made them very comfortable to carry. It balanced out the weight of a Les Paul very well. And the handle didn't dig into your handle. A friend of mine bought two Les Pauls that came with those cases.

I wish I had one for my Les Paul.


----------



## Mooh

zontar said:


> The placing of the handle on those cases also made them very comfortable to carry. It balanced out the weight of a Les Paul very well. And the handle didn't dig into your handle.


Good point. The trouble with most cases, aside from instrument protection, is handle/carry comfort.

The most comfortable case handle I have is home made with 1/4" marine grade braided rope and a piece of 1" dowel set at a comfortable angle.

Peace, Mooh.


----------



## vasthorizon

*This one. Gen 1 Protector (Chainsaw) Case.*


----------



## zontar

I wonder why they stopped making them?


----------



## keefsdad

dwagar said:


> probably the best case for a Les Paul is the old Protector 1 plastic case, the chainsaw case, the one with the red lining. Yeah, they are kinda ugly. But they are build like a tank. Burst owners use these things.


You read my mind!
I have one for my old Gibson The Paul. Many yrs ago, I was in a band and our bus crashed and rolled over. One of the plastic latches on the case broke, but the guitar was still almost in tune! I still have the gtr and case. A lot of our other gear was trashed in that crash.


----------



## Scottone

dwagar said:


> probably the best case for a Les Paul is the old Protector 1 plastic case, the chainsaw case, the one with the red lining. Yeah, they are kinda ugly. But they are build like a tank. Burst owners use these things.


I really like those cases. Would love to pick one up for my Heatley.


----------



## z0z0

The question to you guys is the following - 

... where in GTA are the best deals on cases?


----------



## prsrick

I like the new SKB with ATA locks, but very expensive now, close to C$200 at L&M


----------



## z0z0

I picked up SKB-56 at Love Music in South Scarborough for $175

They go for us$130 down south


----------



## Prosonic

Untill recently I didn't really care what kind of case I had but I'm now seeing that the skb case that my strat is in will likley last 10 times longer that the traditional gibson case that came with my 335.


----------



## antipole

For a Les Paul guitar, I think a guitar shape case is the prefect choice. Anything else, I think a rectangular case is more suited.

I use the Yorkville Sound Les Paul Deluxe case. It is pretty affordable. At times, it is very heavy with a 10 lb guitar inside, but that means the case is made up of quality wood. I am not sure though if it can handle a flight case or tour bus situations like those SKB or Gator could.


----------



## screamingdaisy

For Les Pauls (or Gibson's in general) I prefer the form fitted case due to the brittle headstock joint. I use a nice Gibson one with the arch top when I want to impress, and one of those old plastic chainsaw cases when I want it well protected.

For Strats (or Fender guitars in general) I have no problem using the higher quality gig bags. Not the thin give-away ones, but the ones with some structure and padding. I obviously move and transport my own kit... if I was loading up a U-Haul trailer or something I'd probably reconsider the gig bag.


----------



## urko99

I've had a chainsaw case for my LP now for 30 years and it's still like new. Great concept and protects the guitar very well. If you see one, Pick it up before someone else does!


----------



## Jim DaddyO

I don't go out much, so I am partial to just a gig bag. They store a lot better at home.


----------



## Mooh

http://www.techra.it/case.html

http://www.calderoriginals.com/

Don't look at the prices, they're crazy. No, I don't have either. I wouldn't mind Caltons (http://www.caltoncases.com/) for my better axes but they've practically doubled in price since I first needed one.

Peace, Mooh.


----------



## zontar

Mooh said:


> http://www.techra.it/case.html
> 
> http://www.calderoriginals.com/
> 
> Don't look at the prices, they're crazy. No, I don't have either. I wouldn't mind Caltons (http://www.caltoncases.com/) for my better axes but they've practically doubled in price since I first needed one.
> 
> Peace, Mooh.


SOme of those cases are worth more than my guitars!


----------



## shoretyus

zontar said:


> SOme of those cases are worth more than my guitars!


That's why I built a few. Cheap Cheap Cheap


----------



## Mooh

zontar said:


> SOme of those cases are worth more than my guitars!


Yeah, it's kind of crazy. I get that a Calton would be required and the cost pretty much justified when I consider what they do, how long they last, etc. but the Calder is a ridiculous price for most working or hobby musicians, so I don't expect to see many/any of them. (That Calder site is the slowest loading site I've encountered since the death of dial-up.) I've handled a lot of Caltons over the years at folk festivals...stellar cases...but I think I'd only want them for my most treasured guitars.

Peace, Mooh.


----------



## bobb

When playing was a full time living, my guitars were always carried in flight cases. I still have one that was originally bought for a Tele, now housing my Fakai.










Since my current playing is semi-casual, all cases are guitar shaped TKL as well as a couple molded cases for the Strat and Tele.


----------



## 335Bob

Since I have multiple guitars that I like to take with me on gigs. Here's a case that has my interest. I expect to construct one soon with a top lid that opens for a guitar tech workstation.


----------



## ne1roc

Not sure how to vote on this one. I prefer the look and compactness of guitar shaped cases but nothing beats the durability and practicality of the SKB case that came with my Wolfgang. The guitar is fitted snugly like a shaped case but alot more protection and ample storage.


----------



## turnerguitars

there are all sorts of really nice cases on the market, i have them up to 600 bucks in my guitar store, but honestly, unless you are planning on flying with it fairly often, or having other people handle it a lot, your probably wasting your money on them. an average hardshell for like 80 or 90 bucks will protect your guitar just fine in most situations doesn't really matter whether its fitted or rectangular too much i dont think, as long as its not too big for your guitar so its rattling around in there.


----------



## victor

stay away from calton cases, placed an order for three cases almost four months ago, called them everyday for the last three weeks, they never once picked or called me back, do yourself the favor and buy elsewhere. There is no excuse for not getting back to a customer that trusted them with money that's not exactly easy to come by. If you rob from anyone, have the decency not to do it to a musician...


----------

